# unpopular opinion. zygos dont matter that much on men



## moggingmachine (Dec 4, 2019)

they dont need to be that prominent to look good


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 4, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


>


old and subhuman now. wouldve been better if he died young, he would be remembered only in his prime and would go down a legend.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 4, 2019)

Height of cheekbones is really underrated, because not only does it look good itself, it's also an important determinant of your eye's canthal tilt. And all three of your examples have cheekbones of good height.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 4, 2019)

You need at least sufficient to not be recessed also, need to be High position and angular.


This still mogs Chico hard


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 4, 2019)

this is what zygo-cel look like


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> You need at least sufficient to not be recessed also, need to be High position and angular.
> 
> 
> This still mogs Chico hard
> ...


ramirez had aspie mouth area, however still insanely striking face and presence, he stood out in every picture


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 4, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> ramirez had aspie mouth area, however still insanely striking face and presence, he stood out in every picture



His mouth is perfect bro.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> His mouth is perfect bro.


it wasn't perfect it was unsymmetrical and drooped on one side. however the shape was perfcet, it was better centered he would indeed be unstoppable


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 4, 2019)

they need to be high set to give narrow eyes, undereye support and better CT

but they are indeed not neccessary to project

It is cool if they do, but there are other parts of face which need more attention then


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 4, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> it wasn't perfect it was unsymmetrical and drooped on one side. however the shape was perfcet, it was better centered he would indeed be unstoppable



I think, this guy is one of the most insane in looks, he also destroy every single cope about enviroment


----------



## reptiles (Dec 4, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


> they dont need to be that prominent to look good





It's about bone which i lack


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Height of cheekbones is really underrated, because not only does it look good itself, it's also an important determinant of your eye's canthal tilt. And all three of your examples have cheekbones of good height.


i have positive eyes. does that mean i have good cheekbones? lol


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 4, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> i have positive eyes. does that mean i have good cheekbones? lol



High set cheekbones is not the same as growth. 

Also no, the position of Zygos are one of determinant in this but canthal tilt is just your orbitals, also CRANIAL BASE


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 4, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> i have positive eyes. does that mean i have good cheekbones? lol


Not necessarily but it's a strong indicator. Do you have good undereye support?


OwlGod said:


> High set cheekbones is not the same as growth.
> 
> Also no, the position of Zygos are one of determinant in this but canthal tilt is just your orbitals, also CRANIAL BASE


guess what the lower orbitals are


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 4, 2019)

If it wasnt for my zygos, i would not be a hollow cheeked mulatto alpha male

never forget this


----------



## Dogs (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't think zygos matter that much on men. Of course everything matters but eyes, jaw, hair, collagen all matter more.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 4, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> If it wasnt for my zygos, i would not be a hollow cheeked mulatto alpha male
> 
> never forget this



lejit, on bbcs zygos + hollowed cheeks play a big role in dominant appearance. but for whites, zygo positioning (high set) matters more then zygo projection.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 4, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Not necessarily but it's a strong indicator. Do you have good undereye support?
> 
> guess what the lower orbitals are


I don’t know. Can I PM a pic? I have under eye bags so I guess I do not.


----------



## Rugged (Dec 4, 2019)

big fat zygos is what saves me from being psl 3.75


----------

